# Keep the recipes page?



## sand flea

Last year I added the recipes page at the suggestion of several readers but it doesn't get much traffic and the submissions dropped off a long time ago.

Should I go ahead and drop it? Or should I create a recipes forum?


----------



## Topsailbum

might as well drop it if the activity has died off.


----------



## Anthony

I may be just me but I liked the recipes but since there were only a few recipes added, I never really visited the page. I would like a recipe forum but if there is no demand for it, you might as get rid of the recipe page. I really enjoy cooking and wanted to get some of the other member's recipes and could probably keep a recipe forum alive for a while, but again it's your choice.


----------



## Cdog

*Keep th what????*

Never been there myself.


----------



## cocoflea

I though it was a good Idea, but it seem like it not catching on so if it helps the site drop it


----------



## Kozlow

Me either Cdog .


----------



## can't fish today

Not long ago there was a discussion about eating skates. If the recipes stay in some form, I'd like to see some skate recipes.

Most of the fresh fish I eat are while camping, so a little jiffy cornbread mix, salt, and pepper are about the limit of my skills.

But I do love fresh fish!


----------



## skunked

If it doesn't cost anything and does't negitively impact the site..keep it. I might just sit down one night and post links to some good recipes. I mean. they don't have to be your own do they? A general call to folks for ideas might be good. And how about some how to tips? I know how to cook salmon, but I might be a bit off on catfish frys or hushpuppies. People should just let us know their favorite way to cook fish. It doesn't have to be fancy, just what they like. ANd no-one had to reveal any secret ingredients!


----------



## skunked

Matter of fact it doesn't even have to be fish!


----------



## catman

Flea, can you let it run through the Spring and if no interest is generated dump it then? I've got a couple of good ones to add.

Catman.


----------



## inawe

*iN THE*

grease on the grill or the broiler or on the steamer the secrets all in the recipe  It's all good ! I have checkd it out but havnt tried any as of yet


----------



## Fatback

I like the page.........but if we can't get some more additions......Guess it should go.....If we can build it up to around 20 or more...keep it...if not dump it.


----------



## murphman

*Keep it for '04*

I have tried a few of the recipes, IMHO I think we should try and add some more to it for the upcoming year. Fresh fish need fresh recipes....


----------



## the rhondel

I really like the concept ,but I just wish there were more posts on it. Ive seen a ton of great receipes offered up in threads but for some reason they don't make it to that page. Almost nuthin better than headin to the kitchen with a new receipe and your favorite beverage. YUM!!.....the R


----------



## wizardude

*Another vote for...*

A recipe forum ...


----------



## hic-lock

Ditto, I like the page and vote for keeping it up for a bit longer. Maybe there isn’t much action there because there aint any fish being caught and cooked up now.

COME ON SPRING!


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*I vote to keep the recipe board*

Seems not a lot of good fishing took place last year. Perhaps that played some role in lack of recipe additions. Me myself, I want to add some crab recipes to it. Unfortunately I need to catch some fresh crabs for that to happen. Need to work out the exact measurements of ingredients, etc.....

Possibly appointing someone as Recipe Board moderator/sort of. Having someone to keep a check on all posts and post recipes direct from regular posts to the recipe board might help fill her up. It would definitely help folks who haven't submitted recipes due to the time involved in typing them up in format, etc.... And it would also free up some of Sandflea's time. We all know how busy he is these days.

Just a suggestion!

And "no", I don't want the job.  This calls for a true culinary expert. Now who likes to cook on P&S. Seems like I recall a certain member. Now what was his name. Oh..I remember. It's Triggerfish.:jawdrop:


----------



## bull city

Keep it.
I've tried the fish n chips deal. Dern if it won't sumpin gooood !

*Finally In Saltwater Heaven*


----------



## Jimmy

I like the page. I was going to submit a recipe just now to give it a jump start but I did not see a link to submit one- How is this done- do I email it to sand flea?


----------



## Anthony

Yeah, that's how I did it. Seems like there are a lot of good responses. Maybe one day we'll have a P&S cook-off. I've tried SF's salt crusted rockfish, man that was some good stuff. I planned on trying the other recipes as soon as I can get some fresh fish.


----------



## OldBay

*Food Forum*

I love the idea of a food related forum. Issues like the following are not addressed in a recipe page, as we currently have. 

How long do I smoke a bluefish?

Which brand of malted vinegar is best on my fish and chips?

What is the best temperature to bake catfish filets?

I vote for making a seperate food forum, where members can freely post recipes, and ask questions. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## JettyPaul

i copied and pasted it to my mail long ago i usually either grill or fry daddy the fish so no recipes sry


----------



## Kajun

recipe page is great!we just need some more contributions... i have a few i need to write up and submit.


----------



## inawe

*hey Thrifty*

I usually use about a half can of beer n old bay , but sumptn bout that other half a beer , I dont know what I ever did with it  , n if you go buy crabs tell them you want some of that spice they throw on them n your hooked up


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*inawe*

Me submit a basic recipe for steamed crabs:jawdrop: . No way. I mastered the steam method years ago. What I have in mind is crab salad, crab tarts, crab burgers, crabmeat casserole, etc.... Something that goes far beyond cook, crack, peel, drip the juices, etc......

Last year was a bust as far as crabbing went. Seems that oxygen depletion episode or red tide, something like that, dropped the accessible population down a bit. I plan to get an early start this year. And will give the Crabhawk a try. Key is to get em before they become blackened Mama Spongbobs. 

Oh, BTW.....I leave out the beer. No vinegar either. That stuff stinks up the house something aweful. Heavy all the way on the seasoning is the way I go.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## inawe

*the*

chesapeak was more polluted last year hope it clears up [ info outta the news paper just in case inquiry minds wanna know


----------



## sand flea

Here's the new forum. Let's see how it goes...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Sweet! Like it already!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler




----------



## basstardo

hevenroman said:


> hi
> this is hevenroman
> Egg curry first start in stow next total item two eggs and just salt and 3sppons chilly next 3 onions totally mixed in plate show wait for few minutes. So ready to egg Karry.
> ===============================
> hevenroman
> Cooking


What?!?!?  Was that even English?


----------



## SkunkApe

basstardo said:


> What?!?!?  Was that even English?


I used to live in "phonix". Jipperish is the primary language there, English is secondary..

Skunk


----------



## clinder

talk about coming back from the dead>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this thread was last seen in feb. 04??


----------



## basstardo

That's the wintertime for you. Someone will drag up a mono vs braid thread from three years ago with their opinion. Yep, I'm guilty of it.


----------



## the rhondel

hahahahahaha...post 30 was worth the dredging...the R


----------



## Cdog

the rhondel said:


> hahahahahaha...post 30 was worth the dredging...the R


Agreed, that has post of the year written all over it. ROFLMFAO.


----------



## RW_20

*I think it's Cajun, Use to be an old dude on a pbs cooking show that talked like that. eeeewww wwweee!!*


----------



## 9 rock

well since the post of sea kittens has spiked my taste for cats I was looking for a braised cat and ginger thought that would go well with fried dog nuts. and canary soup LOL. 
any way I was just on site looking for ways to cook all this rockfish I have frozen before the spring run and wrote down a couple of them


9rock


----------



## BubbaHoTep

SkunkApe said:


> I used to live in "phonix". Jipperish is the primary language there, English is secondary..
> 
> Skunk


Hey, "Hooked on Phonix" worked for me!!! This is a fishing forum after all, and we're all hooked!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer

racewire20 said:


> *I think it's Cajun, Use to be an old dude on a pbs cooking show that talked like that. eeeewww wwweee!!*


Yup...Justin Wilson, I gauronteeeee! One of the first cooking shows. He also had some comedy record albums out. Pretty funny guy. Unfortunately, he passed away several years ago. I have some of his cook books.


----------



## basstardo

Put a little cayenne peppa' on it. Whoooo-wwwweee!!! My grandfather and I used to watch him when I was little. Hilarious guy who made some killer food.


----------



## Newsjeff

basstardo said:


> Put a little cayenne peppa' on it. Whoooo-wwwweee!!! My grandfather and I used to watch him when I was little. Hilarious guy who made some killer food.


I think that hevenroman guy must have been watchin' that show, too.

"A little wine, a little more wine, some for the chef."

"I garontee."


----------



## sprtsracer

basstardo said:


> Put a little cayenne peppa' on it. Whoooo-wwwweee!!! My grandfather and I used to watch him when I was little. Hilarious guy who made some killer food.


Dat respee call fo tree o two tablespoons full o dat sal, and da same fo da cayenne peppa!!! Den, ya trow in da wine...much as you like! Don forget dem ongyons, a big heepen hanful!!!!! Dat sum gooooood stuf dat is, I gaurontee! Whooooo yah!!! LOL


----------



## RW_20

Newsjeff said:


> I think that hevenroman guy must have been watchin' that show, too.
> 
> "A little wine, a little more wine, some for the chef."
> 
> "I garontee."


That's funny Jeff, I had just remembered the wine thing before I got to your post and was gonna mention that. That guy was a hoot!

Sprtsracer, You got Justin Wilson cook books? What are ya waiting for. Start supporting this thread. Post some of em bad boys. I love me some Cajun!!!


----------



## kooler

gotta love Justin Wilson. they run his show on RFD channel.


----------



## inshoreangler95

I dont really understand one thing though, why would hevenroman put his first and last post on such a far back thread? I can see he is totally lost too becouse of what he said but, even if i were lost, hello there are dates!


----------



## abass105

I would like to see the recipe forum stay. Like someone else posted it does not have to be just fish recipes. It can be any recipe someone is willing to share. I would venture to say that many of the members here like barbecue. Not many things better than fishing with friends, BBQ, and beer.:fishing::beer:


----------



## RW_20

I don't think it's going anywhere, This thread was started 5 years ago, Go back and look at the first post.


----------



## sand flea

Ugh. Witness the irritating side of globalism.

The post (now deleted) came in from Hyderabad, India. Armies of workers are paid to join forums like this one and post links to sites not indexed in google. Next time google crawls the site, it starts to index the junk/spam page and push up its page rank because a higher-ranked site like this is "linking" to it. Do that hundreds and hundreds of times and the junk site starts to show up higher in the search rankings. (Do a search on "black hat SEO" if you want to see how it works.)

Not only do these guys mess up forums by posting their garbage, they are singlehandedly responsible for making search engines less accurate. Every time you get a bunch of junk sites in Yahoo or Google or MSN, you have people like this to thank.


----------



## Bamaman1977

*Recipe Posts*

Since both I and sprts have some of Justin's cookbooks if he's willing I am too, post 2 or 3 new recipes a week.....What ya say Sprtsracer. Only reason I havent though about posting is I was under the impression these were mostly user concocted recipes.


----------



## bbcroaker

I'd like to see some squid jerky recepeis


----------

